# Animatronic Eye Candy



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Found these on another forum...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!!!
Thanks for posting!
.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my God, I thought that was a real baby in the incubator. lol

The sad thing is, artists like these are losing jobs to digital animators (who do amazing work too). I guess it's just the evolution of movie making, but I always loved the models and animatronics done for the movies.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Bro, very inspirational.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap!


I want one of those lizards for a pet


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What I eventually spire to. I bow to his greatness!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that were wolf head was awesome!!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

The guy with the beard in the wolf vid is one of my old instructors, Doug Henderson. Really great and talented guy.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there a special name for that white, plastic lookin' stuff those guys use to mount servos and stuff?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Most likely they make and cast their parts in plastic.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

oh...

my...

GAWD...


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

what a bunch of talented people,how awesome would that job be.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sure the first prop is from Dr Who!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Loved the bird/bat animatronic in the first video. Very impressive.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely incredible. I kneel before his greatness. Very very inspirational.


----------

